# Horse Expo!



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Is anyone going to the Horse Expo in Sacramento, CA this weekend? I'm excited to go! I wasnt able to go last year, but I went the year before (this one is my second). I always like going to all the booths and seeing what new products are out there. Also, the mustang challenge is fun to watch too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Not going, but it sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, way too far from here 8) But we do have something the same here and I will go to it.


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Wish I were, but it's too far for me too. Sounds like fun.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The best expo I have ever gone to was down in Paris France "Le Salon de L'agriculture". They had every farm animal you could think of along hundreds of horses and demos etc. Tones of free things to eat, take and try etc.

Just fabulous.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

I am just located a wee distance away in Australia, however my local town is also having horse & Country festival this weekend. Its not huge, but it grows every year.

They finish the 10 day festival with a parade down the main street.

This year they are having ride on mower racing..... I cant wait should be hilarious.


----------

